# What chemist when cycling abroad?? Dublin based



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

Am hoping to cycle in Budapest later in the year. GP has agreed to rewrite prescriptions so my next question is do all chemists stock IVF meds or are there only a few

Any advice would be great

Thanks


----------



## tempest (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Hoping and Praying. Medipharm in Dundrum....well - Windy Arbour near Dundrum do all the ivf drugs. There's also a Medipharm on Lower Georges Street in Dublin city Centre. I also got my prescription in the chemist at The Beacon in Sandyford, but I recon that Medipharm might be almost guaranteed to have everything. The pharmacists there are lovely too. Good luck.


----------



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Another thumbs up for Medipharm. I normally get all my meds from their branch in Dublin City Centre. they are great to deal with


----------



## Eggcited (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm based in Donegal and my local pharmacy ordered in anything I needed. They have been very helpful.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Me too in Donegal and I got everything on DPS card for 132euro saves a grand


----------

